# Bleeding but nothing confirmed



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello, I'm 7 weeks pregnant. Yesterday afternoon I had some brown discharge. This morning it was red blood so I was very scared. We went the the hospital where they took blood and urine. Everything came back normal. They said my HCG levels were 2790 and that anything over 1000 is good. There were no scan appointments available but I have one tomorrow. They asked me if I'm going through lots of pads and I have only used two today, the blood is constant but I don't have drips. I've had some cramps on and off. Today is when I who'd have got my next period if I hadn't tested positive last month, this would have been my second missed period. There are no large clots, a few stringy ones. I was convinced it was all over this morning. Any advice or is it best just to wait? So tearful all day. x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi chezzle

Sorry I didn't respond last night. 

Yes would have been best to wait nothing you can do to help unfortunately. 

Lots of ladies bleed and all is ok, but can be a sign of a problem. 

Hope all was ok on scan. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Chezzle_F (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Kaz, thank you for the reply. Unfortunately it was bad news. I passed a rather large clot in the morning, then when we went for the scan there was nothing there so they said I'd had a complete miscarriage. Very sad because it took us a while to get pregnant but the lovey nurse said there is no reason for this to happen again, she said that my body probably knows what it's doing now so could happen quickly and they told me 90% of first pregnancies end in miscarriage so it feels like we're the same as everybody else at least. I'm 38 so Judy hope we get time.

Take care.
x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. 

Yes miscarriage is unfortunately more common than people think. 

Good luck. Hope it happens quickly for you. 

Kaz xxx


----------

